
Forget Elon’s Batteries–Fix the Grid with a Rock-Filled Train on a Hill - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2016/05/forget-elons-batteries-fix-grid-rock-filled-train-hill/
======
mtgx
Yeah, let's stick with the batteries, though. It's a very space-efficient and
elegant "drop-in" solution that's going to become much cheaper over the next
5-10 years.

------
maxerickson
Recent discussion of the storage system:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11595195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11595195)

